# Halloween Radio



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I missed that song so I'm not sure what it was, but you check out the titles of the songs sometimes too. Some of them are not specifically Halloween songs, but have titles or lyrics that are spooky/gothic/creepy or otherwise have some sort of related words in it.


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks, but no. I just tuned in again, and it is definitely not Halloween related. It sounds like eighties easy listening jazz at this moment.


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

I noticed that a few months back; I wonder if it came back or has been down since then?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

So the music isn't matching the "now playing" showing title and artist? 
How are you going to Halloween Radio? There is the button at the top of the forum that pops open a new window to stream it, or you can tune in through iTunes, but there are several different "Halloween Radio" stations, and you want HalloweenRadio.com (not .net) to get the iTunes link up.

I've listened to it off and on for a while, and I haven't heard any songs that sounded like they didn't belong on there... 
(just finished playing "AlkalineTrio/Calling All Skeletons" and now playing "Whodini/Freaks Come Out At Night" for instance)


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

It's working just fine for me...


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

I was listening through both Winamp and Itunes; I tried it tonight, and all is well. I definitely remember things going bonkers before (i.e. music that had nothing to do with Halloween in any way/shape/form). Who knows, maybe it's something about my system. I'm just glad it's working for me now!


----------



## ThedaBara (Sep 30, 2011)

Sorry to revive this thread, but I'm having the same issue. It's playing the stream from an online station called RadionoMix-I had this problem several months back, and it would be solved by refreshing the stream(clicking on the play button again) Now when I do this, it jumps to another station called Story FM. I click the play button once more, and it brings me back to RadionoMix. I tried this with Winamp, Itunes, and Windows media Player, and all got me the same results. I've already shot the owners of Halloween Radio a message letting them know of what's going on, so hopefully it'll be fixed by the time October gets around. Kind of a bummer, I was in the mood for some Halloween themed music


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

HalloweenRadio.com is playing Rob Zombie right now, so definitely Halloween. HalloweenRadio.net is not playing Halloween though. i have Your Muze and tried that yesterday and it was like some New Aged yoga crap or something.


----------



## ThedaBara (Sep 30, 2011)

blueczarina, I _just_ noticed that it's only HalloweenRadio.net that is having the issues. I'm glad you pointed out that HalloweenRadio.com is doing fine, now I can get my spooky music fix! Thank you!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

no problem! haha. i'm glad one is working. i checked the .net one first and was a touch disappointed.


----------

